# Ice Predictions



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Alright boys...I'm bout done with this ice fishing nonsense for the year, time to bust out the summer gear. When everyone think the ice will be off so we can start fishin from shore again? Last year was my first year doing it and I had a blast, caught more fish in one sitting than most times out on a boat. I'm hopin, if the weather holds, it'll be off by April 23...wishful thinking? Possibly...but I gotta fish...I have cabin fever somthin fierce right now!!!


----------



## bertekri (Apr 8, 2004)

Anyone have any idea when channel A will be warming up? I fished it last year with my father and we had a blast. He wants me to take him again.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

The mystical, magical Channel A...its almost like holy ground on Devil's Lake standards and with the amount of people there its like Sunday Mornin Church every day...I'll pass this year, I hate bumpin elbows. But good luck to ya all who go out there...I'd assume that would thaw earlier just because of the current, but when that is who knows.

Any Devil's Lake locals got a report for us? :beer:


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

heard there has been boats in A already....

I also stay away....out river fishing, in a pasture in the middle of nowhere


----------



## bertekri (Apr 8, 2004)

I know Channel A gets busy, but I put on the waders and get away from most people. I'm just happy to get the chance to chase pike and walleye. My dad and I don't come out there to keep many fish anyways. We just like catching the hogs and taking pictures of letting them go. This year we hope to each get a hog that we can get a replica made from. Any news would be great guys. I won't be able to make it this weekend, next weekend I have a DU shoot I need to work at so I hope the fish can wait until the 23rd and 24th.


----------

